# Where to browse eyeglasses fashion?



## Pizzicata (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi!  I am looking for help.  All I want to do is browse styles of eyeglasses.  Does anyone know of any websites, blogs, whatever that show trends in eyeglasses (not exclusively sunglasses)?  If not, do you have any designer eyeglasses pages you can recommend?  I haven't had luck finding any pages dedicated to eyeglass fashion.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## GGBlu (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but I've purchased prescription eyeglasses from Discount Designer Eyewear: Eyeglasses, Sunglasses, Glasses, Contact Lenses and had a wonderful experience.  They sell both frames and prescription lenses at a major discount.  I bought a pair of Bebe frames from them last year and spent about $200 less than I would have had I bought them in my local eyeglass store.


----------

